# GreenBoard vs. DuraRock/Mud walls For A Steam Shower



## Longghairr (May 10, 2009)

My GC friend wants me to do a steam shower of granite over greenboard, told him no can do. He says the greenboard will work. Want your input please. Walls should be mudded, but I will mudset on Cement backerboard. 32 yrs. of time and this guy is telling me this is the only way. Feel sorry for the home owner down the road. Am I wrong? Or should I use a different name for this job? Need the work, but my name is more important. What would you do!!! Work is almost at a standstill here in Fla. Any input would be appreciated!!!


----------



## master of none (Apr 27, 2009)

Longghairr said:


> My GC friend wants me to do a steam shower of granite over greenboard, told him no can do. He says the greenboard will work. Want your input please. Walls should be mudded, but I will mudset on Cement backerboard. 32 yrs. of time and this guy is telling me this is the only way. Feel sorry for the home owner down the road. Am I wrong? Or should I use a different name for this job? Need the work, but my name is more important. What would you do!!! Work is almost at a standstill here in Fla. Any input would be appreciated!!!


I with you... is sounds kind of high end why skimp out by using greenboard.... i have done it before.. the finished product looked just as good... but the durability of it is in question... I have replaced tiled tube surrounds over greenboard... not a pretty sight..although the demo was a piece of cake..


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

One word - Schluter


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

I would do it but write it up in your contract nice and clear how you're doing it, so if it fails and they come after you later, you are covered. Let the GC know you can't guarantee it the way it's going in. If you are just a sub, I don't think the homeowner will come after you if something goes wrong, they'll call the GC. And doing it under a fake name would be illegal around here, I wouldn't do that if I were you.


----------



## macatawacab (Jan 1, 2009)

Get ahold of the TCA (tile council of america) installation handbook and do not deviate from their published assemblies. Most tile distributors and better installers will have this manual.

This is the best resource for what materials to use and how to use them.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

Or look it up in the JLC database if you have access to it, and show it to the GC. I found this regarding green board.

"Water-resistant drywall, called green
board because of its green facing paper, costs much less and
can be hung by the drywallers. But while green board
resists water better than ordinary drywall, it breaks down
from regular contact with moisture. I’ve repaired many tenyear-
old bathrooms in which the tiles had begun falling off
after water penetrated the tiled surface and soaked the
green board."

Of course this is regarding tile, maybe he's thinking the granite will block out the moisture better than tile.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2008)

2006 IRC requires Durock or equiv. behind tile.


----------



## X-TOP (May 18, 2009)

I'm pretty sure that shower unit needs to be sealed up tight. One time we lined the framed walls with ice and water shield and put the CBU's over it. (homeowner was an engineer). There's no way I would use greenboard. Schluter sounds like the best application, or durock and 15lb felt behind it.


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

Schluter or cement board with red guard 3 coats and a sloped ceiling for a steam shower minimum:thumbsup:


----------



## BrianFox (Apr 6, 2009)

SLSTech said:


> One word - Schluter


hands down.


----------



## wellbuilthome (Feb 5, 2008)

No way , The walls get damp with the steam and heat . 

Ive never had a problem with DR with a good skim coat of glue on it 
Then tile when the skim coat is dry .
Granite or marble should be set in thin set as far as I'm concerned. 

Ive never had a shower leak. Ive always used a rubber or lead pan and a wire cement wall and floor or Durock wall lately . 
I'm a cave man when it comes to change .
It 2009 I'm even going to spring for a Schluter shower system in my next steam shower it doesnt cost very much and every one seems to like it . I wouldn't glue tile on sheet rock in a steam shower. John


----------



## Longghairr (May 10, 2009)

Thanks for all the input. This isn't the first steam shower I have done. Just wanted the GC to see all the input. Bottomline: mud, waterproofing, thinset. Glue mastic is never an option. Also, glue and stone is a very bad idea!!! Thanks again. Hopefully, GC, will see the light!!!


----------



## Longghairr (May 10, 2009)

macatawacab said:


> Get ahold of the TCA (tile council of america) installation handbook and do not deviate from their published assemblies. Most tile distributors and better installers will have this manual.
> 
> This is the best resource for what materials to use and how to use them.


This is the reply that made the deal. I have the handbook because I am one of the best installers!!! I bid jobs on labor only. GC buys all materials, and needs to follow the guide lines of all products. I DO NOT invest my money on materials any more. I'd rather lose out on labor alone, than still owe a distributor money also, if I have problems getting a check. Contracts are great,but that doesn't mean you get your money tommorrow!!! If my post was more in the pro set, I wouldn't have got different opinions. Yours was right on. GC is in a whirlwind now. He has realized, he has to spend some of that money, instead of buying a new boat!!! Start this nightmare in 2 weeks. Got my way. It was hard, but true. Thanks again friend. I owe you one!!!


----------



## NWBuilder (Aug 29, 2008)

I wouldnt allow green board on my job site unless it was going to wrap a window opening.


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

This GC is certified INSANE. Green board for a steam shower? WTF! You will regret doing it when you are pulled into the lawsuit 5 years from now.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

How the hell did I miss this thread? 
Looks like some crack pipes being smoked in here.


----------



## TileLady (Apr 8, 2008)

Yes, crack pipes indeed! 

Even though you need the money, a judge will say that you're the professional and should have known the proper (TCNA standards) way to install a steam shower.

What kind of friend is he if he's willing to jeopardize your integrity?


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

Longghairr said:


> My GC friend wants me to do a steam shower of granite over greenboard, told him no can do. He says the greenboard will work. Want your input please. Walls should be mudded, but I will mudset on Cement backerboard. 32 yrs. of time and this guy is telling me this is the only way. Feel sorry for the home owner down the road. Am I wrong? Or should I use a different name for this job? Need the work, but my name is more important. What would you do!!! Work is almost at a standstill here in Fla. Any input would be appreciated!!!


Any decent tile guy or GC will not use greenboard behind tile, this guy is a hack.

use Durock behind tile and XP everywhere else.


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

Heck.If he's going to use green board might as well just use regular drywall...Save a few bucks per sheet.:laughing:


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

Not to keep hammering out a common theme here, :bangin:, but, your reputation is much more important than making a few bucks. Tell the GC to do it right - Schluter would be my choice.

To use greenboard in a tub surround or tile shower is stupid.

To use greenboard in a STEAM sauna?? Not sure what the word would be for that!

I guess suggesting Laticrete SpectraLock as a grout choice would probably be a waste of time!

Good luck with it, I hope your GC wakes up and listens to the expert doing the job.


----------

